# Refusing to walk



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Tasha will walk for a few mins and then she sits down in the grass and refuses to walk. Not sure what to do as i have never had a puppy. 
She is fine on the lead and doesn't really pull. she chews the lead before she goes out and when excitied...but, i can live with this. 
i have tried calling her, pulling on the lead and treats. I am at the point where she has to be stood up and a pull on the lead before she will walk a little while longer...am i doing it right??:crossfing
Any suggestions on how to make her walk properly 
p.s she is fine in the house and will walk on it as long as you like


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

How old is Tasha? I would say keep trying, I think mine were at least three or four months before they agreed to leash walking for a distance. Don't pull too hard, just go a bit then try again the next day. Lots of treats should help. Good luck! This too shall pass.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Let her wear the leash around the house so she can get used to it. Try little distances everyday and go alittle further each time. It will take time for her to get used to the leash.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

My pup used to do that right in the beginning but then I would jump around and do a little run and call him excitingly, he would get all interested and want to join in on this crazy game. Sometimes people would look at me like I was crazy but who cares I had some puppy training to do! As he got a little older he would do fine walking to somewhere but coming back used to be a problem so I would give him something to carry, a toy, stick or even a piece of paper. That used to get him moving so fast, it was like he had an important job to do.: They are SOOOOO much like toddlers at that age you have to use the same tactics.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> How old is Tasha? I would say keep trying, I think mine were at least three or four months before they agreed to leash walking for a distance. Don't pull too hard, just go a bit then try again the next day. Lots of treats should help. Good luck! This too shall pass.


 Tasha is 12 weeks old ... i will keep trying. cheers x


----------

